# Null called me a faggot in my dream. What do you think it means?



## get_ur_gamon (Jun 10, 2021)

Context for the dream: I normally check kiwi farms in the morning, as it is nice to wake up to 5-10 notifications calling me autistic. I also had a cheese pizza that night, with cheese often granting more lucid dreams.

I keep a dream diary and so I know this is the first dream I have had about kiwifarms.
The Dream:


> I woke up, checked kiwi farms and I had 60 notifications (exactly 60). When I checked them, it turns out they were mocking a post I had made where for some reason, a meme gif I posted was a screen recording of my whole screen. As well as a meme, it also included my real face, which had been from a zoom call I was doing at the same time on an open tab I didn't notice. I panicked to go and change the image but for some reason I can't edit or delete the post. I realise it is pinned on the front page in order to make as much fun of me as possible.
> 
> I am british, so if people reported the retarded shit I post here, there is a decent chance I get a PC knocking on my door for my "crimes" against trannies. Kiwis are laughing about using facial recognition software to dox me, as well as posting early results and possible identities.
> 
> ...





> The stress makes we wake up at 4:30 AM, ruining my deep sleep. I'm literally sweating.


I feel like tumblr would be better at dream analysis but I don't think I can go to them about this.

What do you think this means?

Our greatest fear is becoming a lolcow ourselves? We fear being treated like Kiwis treat cows?

I'd greatly appreciate any insight.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Jun 10, 2021)

It means you're gay.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Jun 10, 2021)

nigger


----------



## Canoodler (Jun 10, 2021)

It means you're a faggot.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 10, 2021)

get_ur_gamon said:


> I also had a cheese pizza that night, with cheese often granting more lucid dreams.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jun 10, 2021)

I’ve said it to others, if you start having dreams about this place, it is time to take a break.


----------



## Blamo (Jun 10, 2021)

Why are you dreaming about Null? Did he appear as the Wikihow dog? Did everybody clap after he called you a faggot?


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (Jun 10, 2021)

Jewsh is going to buck break you


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Jun 10, 2021)

BlamoPlasmo said:


> Why are you dreaming about Null? Did he appear as the Wikihow dog? Did everybody clap after he called you a faggot?


1) Probably because I checked the farms right before I went to bed.
2) Null appeared as he did in the photo used by the Daily Mail in their article about him after the NZ shooting.
3) No it was just us talking alone. There was no one else to clap.


----------



## Twatette (Jun 10, 2021)

People have dreams about KF?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jun 10, 2021)

Twatette said:


> People have dreams about KF?


----------



## Haunted Gambler (Jun 10, 2021)

It means Null owns your soul.


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Jun 10, 2021)

I had a dream that I went to Null's house armed with my tranny gf, and he closed the door on my face. I look at the reflection in the door's window and I had Greta Gustava's face!


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jun 10, 2021)

If you visit the Chantal thread often enough you start dreaming about her wet farts. True story.


----------



## Puck (Jun 10, 2021)

It means you should stop smoking so much cock


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 10, 2021)

It means Null is gay.


----------



## draggs (Jun 10, 2021)

Animu avatar gets called a faggot by Null

Like that is even worth a thread


----------



## :gold: (Jun 10, 2021)

You need to confront Null for raping you in your dream.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 10, 2021)

The answer has been right in front of you this entire time


> Null called me a *FAGGOT *in my dream. What do you think it means? - I had my first Kiwifarms-based anxiety dream. Is this a shadow of things to come?


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Jun 10, 2021)

Once I had a dream where I was suddenly back in college, and I was browsing KF in front of everyone as if it was just normal to do. All of the stupid images that come up all the time were just hugely on my screen. I woke up feeling uneasy, but then I was fine.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Jun 10, 2021)

Context for the dream: I normally check kiwi farms in the morning, as it is nice to wake up to 5-10 notifications calling me autistic. I also had a cheese pizza that night, with cheese often granting more lucid dreams.

I keep a dream diary and so I know this is the first dream I have had about kiwifarms.
The Dream:


> I woke up, checked kiwi farms and I had 60 notifications (exactly 60). When I checked them, it turns out they were mocking a post I had made where for some reason, a meme gif I posted was a screen recording of my whole screen. As well as a meme, it also included my real face, which had been from a zoom call I was doing at the same time on an open tab I didn't notice. I panicked to go and change the image but for some reason I can't edit or delete the post. I realise it is pinned on the front page in order to make as much fun of me as possible.
> 
> I am british, so if people reported the retarded shit I post here, there is a decent chance I get a PC knocking on my door for my "crimes" against trannies. Kiwis are laughing about using facial recognition software to dox me, as well as posting early results and possible identities.
> 
> ...





> The stress makes we wake up at 4:30 AM, ruining my deep sleep. I'm literally sweating.


I feel like tumblr would be better at dream analysis but I don't think I can go to them about this.

What do you think this means?

Our greatest fear is becoming a lolcow ourselves? We fear being treated like Kiwis treat cows?

I'd greatly appreciate any insight.


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Jun 10, 2021)

It means you are a faggot, OP.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jun 10, 2021)

It means you must build him a shrine and send pics of your feet.


----------



## DocMorbis (Jun 10, 2021)

It means you should make a Grindr account and get a dick up the ass.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jun 10, 2021)

The best solution I can think of is go to Slovenia and let Jersh hump your butt.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jun 10, 2021)

Start a sex cult dedicated to Null.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jun 10, 2021)

“I asked Null to delete my account”
Connor is that you?


----------



## stares at error messages (Jun 12, 2021)

:gold: said:


> You need to confront Null for raping you in your dream.


This is why Americans need guns.


----------



## M0nster (Jun 13, 2021)

It means you're obsessed with him and have secret gay thoughts about Null being your dom daddy and you being the little subby femboy. Embrace it, you have nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Justanotherguy (Jun 13, 2021)

You're probably a faggot with a humiliation/shame  kink and this was a wet dream.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 14, 2021)

If Null calls you a faggot in a dream, it means a tranny will visit your doorstep.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jul 7, 2021)

Are you sure it was a dream?


----------



## Snuckening (Aug 30, 2021)

It means that Joshua is your husband now, and if you ever lay with another man, you get stoned to death.

Also, if Joshua dies, he can pass you down to his heirs, for you are as his money.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 30, 2021)

Ask null for a free oedipus coin and if he doesn't give one to you for free tell the retards on twitter that he raped you


----------



## Pruto (Aug 30, 2021)

OP, you will always be a faggot, just accept it.


----------



## Kiwi Kitty (Aug 30, 2021)

It means Null is the one you're seeking for your love quest


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Jan 25, 2022)

an angel told me in a dream josh raped me, i was also 6 and he was 30.


----------



## rage against modernity (Feb 13, 2022)

@get_ur_gamon is more or less just a faggot


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (Feb 13, 2022)

I mean...you were kinda dreaming about another man...kinda gayyyyyyy


----------

